# Katsucon



## Emil (Nov 14, 2007)

So Im heading to D.C. for Katsucon in February. Yes, not a fur con I know, but still... Anybody else going?  If you're there, you may see me cosplaying as Aion from Chrono Crusade (assuming I can get my act together and get the stuff all ready =P)


----------



## Toki (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, I go to that and otakon.


----------



## karatzue (Nov 19, 2007)

...See you there.


----------



## minimew (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll be there as Guilmon


----------



## Emil (Dec 13, 2007)

minimew said:
			
		

> I'll be there as Guilmon



Sweet, I'll have to keep an eye out for you then =P


----------

